# Bales Per Acre



## kadenjones11 (Aug 16, 2016)

Hey there. I was wondering on how many round bales of alfalfa do you get per acre, per cut, on irrigated and non irrigated land. I know that there is a lot of variables but I hope some one could give me a ruff estimate. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

kadenjones11 said:


> Hey there. I was wondering on how many round bales of alfalfa do you get per acre, per cut, on irrigated and non irrigated land. I know that there is a lot of variables but I hope some one could give me a ruff estimate. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


You are better off figuring tons per acre.Rd bales vary to much in size and density.

Have had over 3 ton and under 1/2 ton an acre in a cutting.But hope for a 2 ton average per cutting per yr on a 3 cut system

Stage of maturity.Fertility.Soil types and Weather are all huge variables that determine yield.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

kadenjones11 said:


> Hey there. I was wondering on how many round bales of alfalfa do you get per acre, per cut, on irrigated and non irrigated land. I know that there is a lot of variables but I hope some one could give me a ruff estimate. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


Ditto swmnhay and unless you actually weight the hay coming off the field you are also guesstimating another variable.

Being I weight each of my round bales individually, I have witness from my own hay 1100# to 1600# bales from a what is called a 5 x 5 baler.

Then you could add the variable of baler bale size to the equation,. Here are some examples of what are referred to as 4 x 5 baler.

JD 459 makes a 46" by 60" bale
NH 450 makes a 46.5" by 60" bale
Vermeer 5420 makes a 47" by 60" bale
Krone 1500 makes a 47" by 59" bale

Might not look like much, but the Vermeer in theory would only have to make 46 bales to the JD 47 bales (with everything else being equal).

My pennies today

Larry


----------

